# Metal Mesh and screen on ExoTerra enclosures



## Lukapo (Jan 25, 2020)

[BEGINNER QUESTION] So i am buying my first EVER tarantula and iv'e settled down to buy a GBB as my first T. Now i am stuck on the question of enclosures. As she will be my first tarantula i want her enclosure to look nice, feel nice and as well as for her to be displayed nicely. I found a pet store in my town that sells Exo Terra Terrariums and i think they look nice and they are a bit pricey but that isn't a problem. Now the T i am buying is 6 cm in size (aprox 2.5") and so i would buy an 8x8x8 Exo Terra Nano and keep her in there until she grows out of it. But i heard that the metal mesh on top of the enclosure is possibly dangerous and could result in Tarantula losing her leg or even fall if she gets stuck resulting even worse injuries. So now i am stuck on a question should i the Nano or something else, and if so any other enclosures i could buy that still look nice?


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi
There is an easy fix to the exo terra mesh tops.Just replace it with acrilic.Its super easy.One rubber gasket to remove and the mesh comes off.Then find somwhere that sells scrilic cut to size and some aquarium safe silicone  to fit it in place.I rather not drill the holes for ventilation but melt them with small cheap soldiering iron.Lots of videos on YouTube about that.
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lukapo (Jan 25, 2020)

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> There is an easy fix to the exo terra mesh tops.Just replace it with acrilic.Its super easy.One rubber gasket to remove and the mesh comes off.Then find somwhere that sells scrilic cut to size and some aquarium safe silicone  to fit it in place.I rather not drill the holes for ventilation but melt them with small cheap soldiering iron.Lots of videos on YouTube about that.
> Regards Konstantin


Iv'e seen some videos how to do it. Ill probably go with that solution. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 25, 2020)

If your in the states you can get acrylic sheets fairly cheep at Lowe’s and replace the mesh. Just make sure to get a plastic cutter tool


----------



## Lukapo (Jan 25, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> If your in the states you can get acrylic sheets fairly cheep at Lowe’s and replace the mesh. Just make sure to get a plastic cutter tool


No i live in Croatia which is Eastern Europe. But i know a place here where i can get Acrylic sheets and i already have the plastic cutter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Jan 25, 2020)

Lukapo said:


> No i live in Croatia which is Eastern Europe. But i know a place here where i can get Acrylic sheets and i already have the plastic cutter.


You dont need anything too thick for smaller enclosures.  I went for 2mm on my 30x30x30 cube and is strong enough not to bend with time.
PS Sorry about the typos in my first post.At work atm and was speed typing. Lol.


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 25, 2020)

Lukapo said:


> No i live in Croatia which is Eastern Europe. But i know a place here where i can get Acrylic sheets and i already have the plastic cutter.


Well there you go! And when you put ventilation holes in, I think burning them in with a soldering iron is easier than trying to drill them, also faster


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2020)

The EU glass cubes as we call them are cheaper, and perfect for Ts. The screen on Exo's, not good.



Smotzer said:


> Well there you go! And when you put ventilation holes in, I think burning them in with a soldering iron is easier than trying to drill them, also faster


Drilling is better if you want a cleaner look. Faster isn't always better.


----------



## Lukapo (Jan 25, 2020)

viper69 said:


> The EU glass cubes as we call them are cheaper, and perfect for Ts. The screen on Exo's, not good.


Do you have a link where i could buy them?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2020)

Lukapo said:


> Do you have a link where i could buy them?


Ebay @Chris LXXIX help your fellow European citizen get a glass cube.


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 25, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Drilling is better if you want a cleaner look. Faster isn't always better.


Yeah might be slightly cleaner look but I just find it easier to use a soldering iron. Just my preference.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yeah might be slightly cleaner look but I just find it easier to use a soldering iron. Just my preference.


Exactly! Preference. I was going to use a soldering iron myself many years ago. I never have because I find the look completely ugly. I also hate drilling holes in AMAC boxes, but only slightly less than soldering holes!


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 25, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Exactly! Preference. I was going to use a soldering iron myself many years ago. I never have because I find the look completely ugly. I also hate drilling holes in AMAC boxes, but only slightly less than soldering holes!


Yeah see the look doesn’t bother me I also use a higher watt iron so it’s really quick and smooth, I’m sure I’ll drill in enclosures to come but I tried with an Amac box and I just thought it was hard and not as accurate as I wanted. So soldering iron for amac boxes is how I choose to do it. At least for now


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yeah see the look doesn’t bother me I also use a higher watt iron so it’s really quick and smooth, I’m sure I’ll drill in enclosures to come but I tried with an Amac box and I just thought it was hard and not as accurate as I wanted. So soldering iron for amac boxes is how I choose to do it. At least for now



I drill AMACs all the time. You have to go slowly. If you drill too fast, you aren't drilling, just heating the plastic. I've posted about this a long time ago.


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 25, 2020)

viper69 said:


> I drill AMACs all the time. You have to go slowly. If you drill too fast, you aren't drilling, just heating the plastic. I've posted about this a long time ago.


Yeah it’s worse if you try to go fast lol. I prefer the ease of poppin little holes in amac boxes. Have to do it outside is the only thing.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 25, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yeah it’s worse if you try to go fast lol. I prefer the ease of poppin little holes in amac boxes. Have to do it outside is the only thing.


I drill inside often. No need to go outside.


----------



## Smotzer (Jan 25, 2020)

viper69 said:


> I drill inside often. No need to go outside.


I meant soldering In holes you have to go outside!

Yeah did that once inside, house smelled like meted plastic for the rest of the day


----------



## ZedsDead (Jan 25, 2020)

If I were you I wouldent go with an exo terra as a non permanent enclosure. Unless your planning on getting a dwarf species to eventually move into that 8x8x8. A 12x12x12 is the minimum enclosure size for an full grown adult GBB. IMO even that is a bit small. I have mine in a 10 gallon. You can use a 5 gallon for an adult too but I don’t like the limited depth of the 5 gallons. Grab some cheaper plastic enclosures even Tupperware will work for now. I know you want it to look really nice but its not worth overdoing it when the T will out grow it within a year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lukapo (Jan 26, 2020)

ZedsDead said:


> If I were you I wouldent go with an exo terra as a non permanent enclosure. Unless your planning on getting a dwarf species to eventually move into that 8x8x8. A 12x12x12 is the minimum enclosure size for an full grown adult GBB. IMO even that is a bit small. I have mine in a 10 gallon. You can use a 5 gallon for an adult too but I don’t like the limited depth of the 5 gallons. Grab some cheaper plastic enclosures even Tupperware will work for now. I know you want it to look really nice but its not worth overdoing it when the T will out grow it within a year.


The GBB is only 2.5" in size, once it grows out of it ill move it into something bigger. Its still a juvenile not an adult


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 1, 2020)

I do not have any link, but having both I suggest you the glass enclosure. They are cheaper, looks a lot better, are safer and are much easyer to clean. For lighting you can use some fish tank lights for cheap.


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 1, 2020)

Total cost of the 2 glass terrariums, the light and the heat mats 140€, same as a one bare exo terra enclosure


----------



## RP91 (Feb 8, 2020)

I really wish we had Euro style enclosures in the states.


----------

